# Broken Arrow check in



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

kneedeep said:


> Waiting on deerhunte, will give him till the 1st. Jeff if he is a no show do you still have a guy?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah just let me know..




SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Good Jeff, I would say if he doesn't sign in by tonight have your guy check in. If not 88 said would if he has not found a team yet.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Bmoney is signing in for me in just a few..


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

He's using bow and gun and he's one of my prostaffers and kills a ton of turkeys!


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## BMoney (Feb 8, 2006)

Im signing in...did i do this right lol!


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Welcome BMoney. I signed us up on the contest page.


----------

